# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (19) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد الرابع من مايو سنة 2008م، الموافق الثامن والعشرين من ربيع الآخر سنة 1429هـ .*
*برئاسة** السيد المستشار / ماهر عبد الواحد                           * *رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية** السادة المستشارين: ماهر البحيرى ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله وأنور رشاد العاصى والسيد عبد المنعم حشيش وسعيد مرعى عمرو وتهانى محمد الجبالى*
*وحضور** السيد المستشار الدكتور / حمدان حسن فهمى             * *رئيس هيئة المفوضين*
*وحضور** السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                              * *أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 116 لسنة 27 قضائية "دستورية".*
*المقامة من**السيد/ سامى محمد عبدالوهاب ندا*
*ضد**1 – السيد رئيس الجمهورية*
*2 – السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء*
*3 – السيد وزير العدل*
*4 – السيد / أسامه محمد حسنى حماد*
*5 – السيدة/ نوال محمد إبراهيم شتا* 
*الإجراءات**          بتاريخ الثامن عشر من مايو سنة 2005، أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة الدستورية العليا طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (19) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر.*
*          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*          ونُظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.*

*المحكمة**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الوقائع -على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن المدعى كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 747 لسنة 2004 مدنى أمام محكمة طنطا الابتدائية ضد المدعى عليهما الرابع والخامس، بطلب الحكم بطرد المدعى عليه الرابع من الشقة المؤجرة له وتسليمها له خالية، وقال بياناً لذلك، أنه اشترى العقار المبين بالأوراق من المدعى عليها الخامسة، وكان المدعى عليه الرابع يستأجر إحدى وحداته لاستعمالها سكناً خاصاً، وإذ تبين له ان المستأجر قام بتغيير جزئى للاستعمال إلى غير أغراض السكنى دون موافقة المالك، فقد أقام الدعوى للحكم بطلباته السالفة.*
*وأثناء نظر الدعوى، دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (19) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه – وإذ قدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية دفعه وصرحت له بإقامة دعواه الدستورية فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة.*
*وحيث إن المادة (19) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر تنص على أنه "وفى الأحوال التى يتم فيها تغيير استعمال العين إلى غير أغراض السكنى تزاد الأجرة القانونية بنسبة  1-................     2-...................    3-................     4-................*
*ونصت الفقرة الثانية فيها محل الطعن الماثل على أنه:-*
*"وفى حالة التغير الجزئى للاستعمال  يستحق المالك نصف النسب المشار إليها. ويشترط ألا يترتب على تغيير الاستعمال كلياً أو جزئياً إلحاق ضرر بالمبنى أو بشاغليه وتلغى المادة 23 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون".*
*ومؤدى هذا النص أن تغيير استعمال العين المؤجرة سكناً إلى غير غرض السكنى غدا رخصة للمستأجر يجوز له أن يستعملها –دون توقف على إرادة مالكها-وذلك بعد إلغائه صراحة المادة (23) المشار إليها التى كانت تشترط موافقة المالك على هذا التغيير، وهو ما أكدته أعماله التحضيرية على ما يبين من مضبطة الجلسة رقم (69) لمجلس الشعب المعقودة بتاريخ 22 يونيه سنة 1981 والتقارير الملحقة به.*
*وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على النص المطعون فيه إنه إذ منح المستأجر حرية تغيير استعمال جزء من العين المؤجرة سكناً إلى غرض آخر دون موافقة المالك، فقد تمخض عدواناً على الملكية التى يحميها الدستور، منشئاً بذلك حقوقاً مبتدأة للمستأجر لا يتوازن بها مركزه القانونى مع المؤجر، ولا يقيم علاقتهما ببعض على أساس من التضامن الاجتماعى، مخالفاً بذلك أحكام الشرعية الإسلامية ومهدراً مبدأ حرية التعاقد الذى هو فرع من الحرية الشخصية المكفولة بنص المادة 41 من الدستور.*
*وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن حرية التعاقد قاعدة أساسية يقتضيها الدستور صوناً للحرية الشخصية التى لا يقتصر ضمانها على تأمينها ضد صور العدوان على البدن، بل تمتد حمايتها إلى أشكال متعددة من إرادة الاختيار وسلطة التقرير  التى ينبغى أن يملكها كل شخص، فلا يكون بها كائناً يحمل على ما لا يرضاه.*
*وحيث إن حرية التعاقد – بهذه المثابة - فوق كونها من الخصائص الجوهرية للحرية الشخصية، فهى كذلك وثيقة الصلة بالحق فى الملكية، وذلك بالنظر إلى الحقوق التى ترتبها العقود – المبنية على الإرادة الحرة - فيما بين أطرافها، بيد أن هذه الحرية – التى لا يكفلها انسيابها دون عائق، ولا جرفها لكل قيد عليها، ولا علوها على مصالح ترجحها، وإنما يدنيها من أهدافها قدر من التوازن بين جموحها وتنظيمها – لا تعطلها تلك القيود التى تفرضها السلطة التشريعية عليها بما يحول دون انفلاتها من كوابحها، ويندرج تحتها أن يكون تنظيمها لأنواع من العقود محدداً بقواعد آمرة تحيط ببعض جوانبها، غير أن هذه القيود لا يسعها أن تدهم الدائرة التى تباشر فيها الإرادة سلطانها، ولا أن تخلط بين المنفعة الشخصية التى يجنيها  المستأجر من عقد الإيجار – والتى انصرفت إليها إرادة المالك عند التأجير – وبين حق الانتفاع كأحد الحقوق المتفرغة عن الملكية.*
*وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه خول المستأجر تغيير استعمال جزء من عين كان قد استأجرها مسكناً إلى غير غرض السكنى، وكان هذا النص – وباعتباره واقعاً فى إطار القيود الاستثنائية التى نظم بها المشرع العلائق الإيجارية، قد استهدف إسقاط شرط موافقة المالك على قيام المستأجر بهذا التغير، وكان حق المستأجر لا زال حقاً شخصياً مقصوراً على استعمال عين بذاتها فيما لا يجاوز الغرض الذى أجُرت من أجله، فلا يمتد إلى سلطة تغير جزء من استعمالها بغير موافقة مالكها، وبالمخالفة لشرط اتصل بإجارة أبرماها معاً، صريحاً كان هذا الشرط أم ضمنياً، فإن هذا النص يكون متضمناً عدواناً على الحدود المنطقية التى تعمل الإرادة الحرة فى نطاقها، والتى لا تستقيم الحرية الشخصية – فى صحيح بنيانها بفواتها – فلا تكون الإجارة إلا إملاء يناقض أساسها.*
*وحيث إن من المقرر – فى قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن صون الدستور للملكية الخاصة مؤداه أن المشرع لا يجوز أن يجردها من لوازمها، ولا أن يفصل عنها بعض أجزائها، ولا أن ينتقص من أصلها أو يغير من طبيعتها دون ما ضرورة تقتضيها وظيفتها الاجتماعية، وكان ضمان وظيفتها هذه يفترض ألا ترهق القيود التى يفرضها المشرع عليها جوهر مقوماتها، ولا أن يكون من شأنها حرمان أصحابها من تقرير صور الانتفاع بها، وكان صون الملكية وإعاقتها لا يجتمعان، فإن هدمها أو تقويض أسسها من خلال قيود تنال منها، ينحل عصفاً بها منافياً للحق فيها.*
*وحيث إن مكنة استغلال الأعيان ممن يملكونها من خلال عقود إجارة إنما تعنى حقهم فى اختيار من يستأجرونها من ناحية، والغرض من استعمالها من ناحية أخرى، وكانت حريتهم فى هذا الاختيار جزءا لايتجزأ من حق الاستغلال الذى يباشرونه أصلاً عليها، وكان من المقرر أن لحقوق الملكية –بكامل عناصرها- قيما مالية يجوز التعامل فيها، وكان الأصل أن يظل مؤجر العين متصلاً بها، فلا يعزل عنها من خلال سلطة مباشرة يمارسها آخرون عليها بناء على نص فى القانون، بيد أن النص المطعون فيه أجاز للمتسأجر بإرادته المنفردة الحق فى تغيير استعمال جزء من العين إلى غير غرض السكنى، فى إطار علائق إيجارية شخصية بطبيعتها، مهدراً كل إرادة لمؤجرها فى مجال القبول بهذا التغيير أو الاعتراض عليه.*
*وحيث إن مقتضى ما نص عليه الدستور فى المادة (7) من قيام المجتمع على أساس من التضامن الاجتماعى، يعنى وحدة الجماعة فى بنيانها، وتداخل مصالحها لا تصادمها، وإمكان التوفيق بينها ومزاوجتها ببعض عند تزاحمها، وترابط أفرادها فيما بينهم فلا يكون بعضهم لبعض إلا ظهيراً، ولا يتناحرون طمعا، وهم بذلك شركاء فى مسئوليتهم عن حماية تلك المصالح، لا يملكون التنصل منها أو التخلى عنها، وليس لفريق منهم أن يتقدم على غيره انتهازاً، ولا أن ينال قدراً من الحقوق يكون بها –عدواناً- أكثر علواً، وإنما تتضافر جهودهم وتتوافق توجهاتهم، لتكون لهم الفرص ذاتها التى تقيم لمجتمعاتهم بنيانها الحق وتتهيأ منها تلك الحماية التى ينبغى أن يلوذ بها ضعفاؤهم، ليجدوا فى كنفها الأمن والاستقرار.*
*وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه، ليس إلا حلقة فى اتجاه عام تبناه المشرع أمداً طويلاً فى إطار من مفاهيم تمثل ظلماً لمؤجرين ما برح المستأجرون يرجحون عليهم مصالحهم. متدثرين فى ذلك بعباءة قوانين استثنائية جاوز واضعوها بها حدود الاعتدال فلا يكون مجتمعهم معها إلا متحيفاً حقوقاً ما كان يجوز الإضرار بها، نائياً بالإجارة عن حدود متطلباتها، وعلى الأخص ما تعلق منها بتعاون طرفيها اقتصادياً واجتماعياً، حتى لا يكون صراعهما – بعد الدخول فى الإجارة- إطاراً لها.*
*وحيث إنه لما تقدم، يكون النص المطعون فيه مخالفاً للمواد 7، 32، 34، 41 من الدستور.*
*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (19) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض الأماكن الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر، فيما تضمنه من عدم اشتراط موافقة المؤجر عند تغيير المستأجر استعمال جزء من العين المؤجرة إلى غير غرض السكنى، وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائتى جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*

----------

